# 22A-1 pistol scope??



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I just won a Smith and Wesson 22A-1 at an NRA banqtite . I am wanting to put a scope on it and use it for target shooting and plinking, Can someone recomend one?? I have looked around and it seems the red dot scope will not fit the rail unless you do some modifications to the rail. I just want ascope that I can mount my self Thanks you


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Most red dot scopes come with Weaver mounts, and therefore will fit the 22A. However, and this is a big however, *some* of them will not fit. It depends on the spacing of the crossbolts in the mounts. For instance, the Simmons 40mm has a one-piece mounting rail that has crossbolts that slide along cutouts in the rail. The 22A has gaps in the spacing of the crossbolt cutouts in the rail, but no matter where you position the crossbolts in the scope's mount, one cannot get the bolts to match up to the pistol's cutouts, no matter where along the rail you position the scope.

Here is a link to the type of scope that I'm referring to:
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=523807

This doesn't happen with most pistols, but because of the gaps in the 22A's cutouts, you will want to find the red-dots that use separate ring mounts at each end of the tube. This type of mount will give you more options for positioning of the mounts. Here is a link to an example of this type:
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=662343

As you can see, this type uses a smaller diameter tube to accomodate normal ring mounts. I've used this type (not this brand) on my 22A without any problems. If I get a chance, I'll put up a pic later....


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I think I understand you but want to be sure will this nikon work??

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...itle=Nikon Monarch VSC Red Dot Sight RealTree


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracker said:


> Thanks for the info, I think I understand you but want to be sure will this nikon work??
> 
> http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...itle=Nikon Monarch VSC Red Dot Sight RealTree


Since that is a one-piece mount, and it is this type of mount that will sometimes not work, I would think that there is a very good chance that it will not fit.


----------

